
Ask HN: What is a good traction in one month after the launch of the product? - vikasr111
We launched our startup Emotify (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.goemotify.com&#x2F;) on 7th July and we just completed our first month. It’s been an amazing experience building our product with a small but talented, capable and enthusiastic team. We have been working on the product from over 6 months and finally got to launch it last month. We haven’t spent any budget in launch or marketing of our product as we wanted to keep it completely organic during first few months in order to test the validation and proof.<p>Being a founder sometimes you get confused whether you are getting the right kind of traction or not. What can you do to improve your traction. Here I’m sharing with some metrics that matters to us and the respective numbers we gathered in last one month.<p>Alexa rank - 326k (Jumped from 620k)
Monthly unique visitors - 10k
Signed up users - 467
Website integrations - 240 (Number of websites on which Emotify is live)
Stories - 15k (Number of stories on which Emotify is live)
Reactions - 540k (Number of reactions on stories through Emotify)
Re-engagements - 340k (Clicks on Emotify suggested stories)<p>To give you a quick idea of the product - Emotify is a smart reaction and re-engagement tool for web publishers, news websites, and blogs. Website owners and bloggers can easily integrate Emotify on their website to let their audience express on the stories with emotions and re-engage them by recommending more stories based on their current mood. Emotify also provides you with an analytics dashboard to view audience emotion insights and data.<p>The metrics that matters are - how many websites are using Emotify, volume of stories on which Emotify is live and how many people are engaging with the websites through Emotify (reactions and re-engagements).<p>What do you think about this traction? What can we do to improve our traction? Please share your opinion.<p>If you have a blog or website, check out Emotify https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.goemotify.com&#x2F;
======
sharemywin
I think you need to focus on your current users. add some kind of support
channel and let users communicate.

